# Firewire doesn't work anymore



## ivand58 (May 17, 2009)

Hi list,
in Freebsd 7.0, 
	
	



```
fwconfig -R movie.dv
```
 works fine
After new installation of FreeBSD-7.2 it doesn't work anymore (the error message is something about bad file descriptor). The same is with freebsd 7.1 even with PCBSD7.1. Now i am back to FreeBSD 7.0 and it works fine again.  
So, is there anyone with Freebsd >= 7.1 and working 
	
	



```
fwconfig
```
? In other words is this a new version bug or the new fwconfig have to be used in different way?


----------



## ivand58 (May 17, 2009)

after freebsd-update
	
	



```
freebsd-update upgrade -r 7.2-RELEASE
```
 it still works !
So, what is the difference between fresh installation and the upgrade ?


----------

